
Growth Hacking 101: Your First 500,000 Users - taigeair
http://www.slideshare.net/yongfook/growth-hacking-101-your-first-500000-users
======
patio11
I had the opportunity to work with Yongfook once, at a client. He's a smart
cookie. This advice is pretty good -- I'd suggest reading it.

(With regards to any particular company, by the way, my frequent experience is
that you find one or two channels which really blow the doors off... and then
struggle like crazy to find a third trick. You won't _typically_ have your
company be at A+ execution/results on all of these simultaneously.)

~~~
jyu
Second this. Got over 300,000 users with just 1 channel, an optimized ads /
landing page, and basic sharing incentives. Tried a bunch of other mediums and
channels, but even being a 1 trick pony with basic split testing can work
fantastically.

~~~
omarchowdhury
What product?

------
kintamanimatt
Is there a video of the presentation?

------
oxwrist
Can OP post a summary of the talk? The slides aren't very helpful...

~~~
taigeair
I just found it on slideshare. Didn't see the talk but I still found it quite
useful.

~~~
aymeric
What actionable tips will you apply to your own product for example?

~~~
taigeair
The scumbag viral mechanics slide made me think for a second. It seems quite
effective to 'force' people to invite friends to get early access to a beta.
More and more common. Klout I think does a really good job of offering
something for each desired action from user, i.e. higher score & more reliable
score.

